# Replacing T5HO bulbs options Zoo Med any good ?



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Are these ok bulbs anyone has been using them for planted tanks ? (not sure if this should have went into equipment forum but I want lights that will do great with my plants)

It's first time I'm replacing the bulbs on my T5HO fixtures and will need 3 in total was thinking about 6000k or 6500k as they will be on planted tanks with shrimps in it?

Or should I stick to other brands ?

Also where do you guys usually purchase your T5HO bulbs for decent price.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

think ther made in germany, possibly made by Giesemann


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Check hydroponics stores for options.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I bought a bunch of T5HO (6000k) from http://www.bulbspro.com/

they were like $6 each??


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Premium bulbs are great, mixtures of giesemann bulbs; midday and pink bulbs are great for colours. If you're just looking for growth, regular hydroponic bulbs like sunblaster are also efficient and affordable.


----------



## denisgoldman (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi, which color do you buy, 6000K or 6500K, I can not find 6000K on http://www.bulbspro.com for F54T5HO, I only found 6500K like http://www.bulbspro.com/roxi-54w-46-t5-high-output-6500k-daylight.html , the price is $4.80, is that a good one? Many thanks!


----------

